# Good drug store foundation recommendations?



## CassBH (Mar 4, 2008)

i am sick of spending a small fortune on high-end foundations, and having them "not deliver". Has anyone tried a drug store liquid foundation that they really like, that has sheer to medium coverage (not full) and has a good range of colors, that tend to be more yellow based than pink????

Really looking forward to some replies!

Cass


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 4, 2008)

I've heard good things about Revlon and I recently read a good review of Rimmel's new liquid makup, however I haven't used either one because I prefer Mineral Makeup.


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2008)

I love Revlon Colorstay!! Lots of color choices... Also L'oreal infalable... I've tired both but perfer Revlon....


----------



## perlanga (Mar 4, 2008)

Nuetrogena's visibly even meets all those requirements and doesn't break you out.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 4, 2008)

My favourite drug store foundation is L'oreal true match.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Generally, all of revlons foundations are great!! I would have recoommended colorstay but seeing as you don't want full coverage... i would have to say revlons age defying


----------



## CassBH (Mar 4, 2008)

OK, looks like I will be heading to CVS to check out some Revlon foundations. Might even try the Colorstay, for days when my skin needs that extra coverage.

Keep 'em coming ladies! I can't wait to see if I find a drugstore brand that I fall in love with!


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my Revlon Colourstay...and anything Revlon really!


----------



## CassBH (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *~*Helen*~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my Revlon Colourstay...and anything Revlon really! do you all apply the Colorstay with your hands or with a damp sponge?
I am thinking that if you want to lighten up the coverage a bit, a damp sponge might work nicely.


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2008)

I typically use my hands (both of them!!) Since I need more coverage than they typical "girl". Lol. But a sponge is a great idea and should work well..


----------



## CassBH (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I typically use my hands (both of them!!) Since I need more coverage than they typical "girl". Lol. But a sponge is a great idea and should work well.. Yeah! Now I just need to find the right color! I will be bringing my Laura Mercier foundation with me and just matching that up, since that color works well for me. I will let you all know how it goes.
Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## CassBH (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I tried the Colorstay and while I think it is better than most foundations, I dont think it is 100% for me. goes on a little heavy, so I think I might need to try the lighter version of their foundations, maybe the Age Defying that someone recommended?


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 9, 2008)

Age Defying is quite a full coverage too.

Have heard good things about Best Cream Foundation: Cover Girl Aquasmooth. Anyone rec this?

ty


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 9, 2008)

I think its called cover girl aqua smooth, I like it in the summer for the short time i have a tan. LOL it dosnt come lite enough for my skin tone though. But its a good smooth coverage, and it doesnt feel like you have any on!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for that Angels_Decay! Appreciate the feedback


----------



## bananahammock (Mar 15, 2008)

I would try the L'Oreal True Match. I have used it in the past and was pretty impressed. I also tried Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse and I feel that it had good coverage but it felt like I was wearing a lot of make up. Looked good, but didn't feel great!


----------



## enyadoresme (Mar 15, 2008)

Revlon ColorStay!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm totally for L'Oreal!

But not every foundation is for everyone.

You kinda have to check it out and see which one is the

best for YOU


----------



## Kunko (Dec 24, 2009)

I want to try L'Oreal True Match, but I can't figure out what would match my skin tone the best. I know that I match N5 for MAC, but I can't seem to get their little matching system down. Any recommendations?


----------



## danishxp (Dec 24, 2009)

Almay's foundation is great for those who are looking for more sheer coverage.


----------



## HairEgo (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not generally a drug store buyer for foundations but was in a rut last month and all department stores were closed and went to my local drug store and picked up Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse foundation....I have to say, I was shocked at how much I really liked this foundation! It promises an 'airbrush finish', while I dont think it gives an airbrush finish it DID glide effortlessly over my pores making them disappear. It has light - med coverage and a wide range of tones to choose from....I highly reccomend!


----------

